

Phrack #66 is out - Kototama
http://phrack.org

======
tel
"How close are they of hacking your brain"?

Not very, despite the author's thorough Wikipedia research.

Mind reading, though, that might not be so far away. If you're curious search
around for "MRI SVM whole brain classification".

~~~
TrevorJ
A careful and thoughtful study of marketing practices and techniques might
lead you to different conclusion in terms of how close they are to hacking our
brains.

Also, thanks for the tip on the mind reading, that's some interesting stuff!

------
chanux
Hacker news on Hacker News.

~~~
pert
_Cracker_ news on Hacker News.

~~~
lallysingh
Like it or not, Cracker culture's an important part of Hacker culture.

~~~
pert
I don't mind that, but I do like to make the distinction between the two.

~~~
eli
I think you lost that fight over a decade ago, I'm afraid...

~~~
thwarted
You're essentially saying to follow the herd then; as a nerd, I can not
blindly condone such an action. This doesn't mean you should stop fighting
though.

~~~
eli
Well, that's just how language works. Words gain their cromulence through
consensus.

------
rman666
Where's the tar.gz or file to download? There's a link on the right, but it's
broken. Anyone else have this problem?

~~~
mcav
<http://phrack.org/archives/tgz/>

